# Heated concrete



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

I am looking for options to heat a horse trough. It can be a steady temp so it doesn't need a thermostat, just able to keep the water above freezing. It's going to be a concrete trough, low voltage is preferred or 120v no 240.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

I would think any decent tack shop or farmers store would have something.


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

Let me clarify. I am making the trough so I need options/opinions for embedded cable or mats.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm clueless then. I've never known one to be field fabricated.


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

Ok, clarify again...I need options/opinions to heat concrete. Radiant heat for a very small area, 5-9 sq ft, 120v or low voltage and embedded in concrete.


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

The finest horse waterer in the world is manufactured in 480's backyard.

I think the brand is Nelson.

If you want to make your own, you could:

1. Put a stock tank heater in it.
2. Put a heat mat designed for a farrowing crate in it. A 1x3 is about the smallest size. Up to a 2x5.
3. Put a warming cable in it (same as a heat mat).

You can get a 24 V heat mat. You'll need a trafo obviously.

Osborne Industries in Osborne, KS and Kane Mfg. in Des Moines are the big guys in heat mats in the US. Any swinging Richard can find you a stock tank heater.

Horses prefer a Nelson type drinker because they like clean, fresh water. They will drink out of a trough, obviously, but the cup drinkers stay much cleaner. and are easier for you to clean as well. You'll see them in zoos from time to time.

I think birds are an issue as well.


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

The horse currently uses a trough, during the summer it gets filled every day or 2 from a hose. The issue is carrying 5 gallon buckets of water out with every feeding to keep unfrozen water out there.


----------



## 65535 (Jan 16, 2011)

Alwaysconfusd11 said:


> I am looking for options to heat a horse trough. It can be a steady temp so it doesn't need a thermostat, just able to keep the water above freezing. It's going to be a concrete trough, low voltage is preferred or 120v no 240.


When you pour the concrete, run some copper pipe in it, then circulate warm water through the pipe using an inline heater.

You'll need a thermostat if you want constant heat, that's what they are made for.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

You're overthinking it. There are many submersible electric heaters available for just that application.


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

65535 said:


> When you pour the concrete, run some copper pipe in it, then circulate warm water through the pipe using an inline heater.
> 
> You'll need a thermostat if you want constant heat, that's what they are made for.


Inline heater? Can you give me an example, google gave me a bunch of hot tub heaters..not going to work for this.


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

Tinstaafl said:


> You're overthinking it. There are many submersible electric heaters available for just that application.


I know, but I am trying to do it with it in the concrete.


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

Sounds like you'll be running electric out there anyway. If you run water as well and get a waterer, you won't have to haul water out there again.

The feed is another problem.

People are taking their horses around here and going to sales and putting them in someone else's trailer and leaving. They are also taking them to forested areas and letting them loose.

Not sure why they aren't slaughtering them. Maybe the slaughterhouses don't take horses anymore.


----------



## cork-guy (May 1, 2010)

Tinstaafl said:


> You're overthinking it. There are many submersible electric heaters available for just that application.


Exactly, plenty of pond heaters that would easily preform what you need. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

cleveman said:


> Sounds like you'll be running electric out there anyway. If you run water as well and get a waterer, you won't have to haul water out there again.
> 
> The feed is another problem.
> 
> ...


Feeding isn't an issue here, and sorry to hear your area has horse problems...


----------



## 65535 (Jan 16, 2011)

Alwaysconfusd11 said:


> Inline heater? Can you give me an example, google gave me a bunch of hot tub heaters..not going to work for this.


If you're not going to work for a job, especially your own, what do you expect us to do?

I'm hoping I just read that wrong.

Here you go anyways. Lots of heaters here.

http://www.mcmaster.com/#immersion-heaters/=axatqz


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

65535 said:


> If you're not going to work for a job, especially your own, what do you expect us to do?
> 
> I'm hoping I just read that wrong.
> 
> ...


I meant the hot tub heater wouldnt work. I am not one looking for a free handout, just friendly advice in an area I am not totally familiar and am looking for other options.


----------



## Warmsmeallup (Apr 2, 2008)

You can do it with a Low Voltage Tuff Cable system. You will need a low voltage controller with an appropriately sized transformer to run it. You can install it with a temp sensor so that if you find that it's actually getting too warm, you can adjust it with a thermostat. The lowest our thermostats go is 45 degrees.

The element is cut to size and then crimped/soldered to a cold lead that runs to the transformer/controller. You can attach the element to the rebar/remesh and just pour over it.

Any questions, just ask...


----------



## GettingBy (Aug 19, 2010)

What's your lowest outside temp. at which this has to work?
How warm can the water be before the "users" don't like it?
What is the surface area of the trough, both inside and outside?
If it sits of the ground, what is the ground/trough interface surface area?

The rest I should be able to scrounge up off the Web.


----------



## one man show (Dec 20, 2010)

*livestock*

grounding requirements around livestock are critical
be carefull u can severly injure or kill animals 

(D)​​​​Direct-Buried Equipment Grounding Conductors.
Where livestock is housed, any portion of a direct-buried
equipment grounding conductor run to the building or structure
shall be insulated or covered copper.​
547.10​​​​Equipotential Planes and Bonding of Equipotential
Planes. The installation and bonding of equipotential planes
shall comply with 547.10(A) and (B). For the purposes of this
section, the term _livestock _shall not include poultry.
(A) Where Required. Equipotential planes shall be installed​
(B)​​​​Bonding. Equipotential planes shall be connected to the
electrical grounding system. The bonding conductor shall be
copper, insulated, covered or bare, and not smaller than 8 AWG.
The means of bonding to wire mesh or conductive elements​
shall be by pressure connect
(B)​​​​Bonding. Equipotential planes shall be connected to the
electrical grounding system. The bonding conductor shall be
copper, insulated, covered or bare, and not smaller than 8 AWG.
The means of bonding to wire mesh or conductive elements
shall be by pressure connectors or clamps of brass, copper,
copper alloy, or an equally substantial approved means. Slatted​
70-465​ors or clamps of brass, copper,


----------



## RyanBench (Mar 4, 2011)

I would use some gutter melt self regulating heat trace cables in the concrete trough that you build. Just embed them right in the concrete and set it up so you have a plug on one end or even hard wire it into a j-box with a switch. If you want the temperature regulated then that will start getting more expensive although you could do it with a Ranco temp sensor that they use of bee apiaries. Just my two cents


----------

